# What kind of weather for the BC Rockies?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm so excited that we are leaving for our first trip to BC on July 4. I'm just wondering what kind of clothes we need to take. Is there a big temperature difference in daytime and nighttime temperatures? Will it be hot? I think it said there were laundry facilities, but not in the unit, for Fairmont Mountainside. Is that correct?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 24, 2008)

The valley you will be in is significantly warmer than Banff and area in the summer.  I rarely need much more than a light sweater but it is better to be prepared in case. It has not been that warm yet this year.  Saturday it did hit 28 in the shade but Friday night I was in a heavy sweater and couldn't sit outside.  There was a washer dryer in our unit at Mountainside so I'm assuming they all have them.  We generally find it too hot to want to do much in the afternoon other than stay at the beach.  

 Joan


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks, Joan. What is the beach?
Liz


----------



## ricoba (Jun 24, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I'm so excited that we are leaving for our first trip to BC on July 4. Liz




Are you sure it's your first trip?

I think you've been to Vancouver....isn't that in BC?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 24, 2008)

I have, Rick, but my husband hasn't, so it is "our" first trip, but not mine. You have a great memory!
Liz


----------



## calgarygary (Jun 24, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Thanks, Joan. What is the beach?
> Liz



Joan is likely talking about the beach area in Invermere.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 24, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I have, Rick, but my husband hasn't, so it is "our" first trip, but not mine. You have a great memory!
> Liz



As you figured out, I was just teasing, I bet you both will have a great time. 

As I remember, BC is larger than Washington, Oregon and California combined....so there is lots and lots of Province....with lots of things to see and do.  

After you do this trip, why not take a look at exchanging into the Okanogan area...Kelowna, Penticton, etc....???


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 24, 2008)

Rick, what area am I exchanging into now? Don't laugh, that's a serious question. Thanks,
Liz


----------



## calgarygary (Jun 24, 2008)

Liz, the Okanagan is south *central* B.C. and features a series of lakes.  Fairmont is located in south *eastern* B.C. and is more easily reached from Calgary (3 hours) than any major B.C. city.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 24, 2008)

calgarygary said:


> Liz, the Okanagan is south *central* B.C. and features a series of lakes.  Fairmont is located in south *eastern* B.C. and is more easily reached from Calgary (3 hours) than any major B.C. city.



He beat me to it....but it's right on the money.

Here's a link from Tourism BC, that tells about the different regions in the Province.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok, it will be warm, it may be cool, but are we talking cold, like the Sierras at night or cool like the beach at night? Jeans and jacket should be OK, right?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## ricoba (Jun 25, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Ok, it will be warm, it may be cool, but are we talking cold, like the Sierras at night or cool like the beach at night? Jeans and jacket should be OK, right?
> Thanks,
> Liz



Yes, I am sure you will find that jeans and a jacket will be just right.  You may get rain, which can make it feel colder, but it's not freezing cold.  

Though I did camp one night around the Revelstoke/Golden area up in the Rogers Pass many many years ago, and there was ice inside the tent in early September!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 25, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Ok, it will be warm, it may be cool, but are we talking cold, like the Sierras at night or cool like the beach at night? Jeans and jacket should be OK, right?
> Thanks,
> Liz


Liz,

Cool like the beach at night?  Isn't that an oximoron?

It could be hot during the day 80-90 and cool in the evening when the sun goes down 70s ( maybe 60s) and cold (50s) over night.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 25, 2008)

Bill, why would that be an oxymoron? The beach in Southern California is hot in the day and cool, not cold, at night.
Liz


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 25, 2008)

Because your idea of cool and mine are very different.  IMHO, If I can still wear shorts at night, it isn't cool. ( and I always wear my shorts at night at the beach). Personally, I'd say the beach is hot in the day and warm at night. 

One of the things I love best about the weather in the area ( in my case eastern washington instead of eastern BC) is the cool nights. You almost never have to worry about it not cooling off at night.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 25, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> One of the things I love best about the weather in the area ( in my case eastern washington instead of eastern BC) is the cool nights. You almost never have to worry about it not cooling off at night.



Just curious Bill, where do you live?  Your home is listed as Lake Tapps, which I see is in Pierce County.  I haven't been home in a long time,(to Edmonds) but I still do remember my 4th Grade, WA State geography, that taught me Pierce County is in Western WA, not Eastern, WA????


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 5, 2008)

Too late with my response since you're already gone, but I missed having AC in Canmore a couple of nights we were there. They did mention on the news that the temps were 20 degrees above normal.

We were just talking on the drive from the airport last night that we never once drove in the dark while we were in Canada. It stayed daylight until 10:30P and was daylight by 5ish in the morning. We were always in our rooms when it was dark.

Sheila


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, we just got back from a wonderful trip. It was very cool, actually chilly some of the time with wind, clouds and rain. Other days, like today when we left, it was warm and sunny. I'll write a review soon. I did learn that Fairmont resort is too far for us to drive to Banff as a day trip and would like to go back to Banff as we didn't get to Lake Louise and had only a day in Banff.
Liz


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 7, 2008)

Fairmont is not too far from Banff for a day trip. I grew up in that area ( Windermere ). We did a day trip from Windermere to Banff and Lake Louise in 1996 and had plenty of time to stop in the park at various sites and spend a couple hours at Lake Louise. You can also drive over through Banff. It is only 100 miles from Fairmont to Lake Louise. Unfortunately it is too late for you but others may be interested. If you leave early in the morning you will have lots of time as the days are very long, The trip through Kooteney National park is well worth it.


----------

